# Used Warranty Claim



## pizzaflyer (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm considering buying a used Addict R3. Has anyone had luck getting a warranty replacement on a used bike that they weren't the orginal owner?


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Warranty is only for the original owner. It is non-transferable.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

pumaking said:


> Warranty is only for the original owner. It is non-transferable.


unless if he finds a cool 1st owner that is selling the bike and would take care of it in case of any issues. but those are few and far between...


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

I work for a Scott dealer so I can't say anything other than only the original owner has the warranty,


----------



## Ariolee (May 24, 2012)

I had a problem with scott foil 20 seat post slipping down all the time. Anyone have the same problem ?? Thanks


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Ariolee said:


> I had a problem with scott foil 20 seat post slipping down all the time. Anyone have the same problem ?? Thanks



Yes, scott is aware of this and came up with a fix. All you have to do is remove the wedge system. Take it all apart. grease the outter 2 part wedge components. The part you want to grease is the surface that presses against the middle wedge part. The middle part is what presses against the seatpost. Make sure no grease gets on that head surface, otherwise it wont grip the post. Reassemble everything and torque to 10nm.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

pumaking said:


> Yes, scott is aware of this and came up with a fix. All you have to do is remove the wedge system. Take it all apart. grease the outter 2 part wedge components. The part you want to grease is the surface that presses against the middle wedge part. The middle part is what presses against the seatpost. Make sure no grease gets on that head surface, otherwise it wont grip the post. Reassemble everything and torque to 10nm.


I haven experienced this but thanks for the tip, i will be proactive and do mine. :thumbsup:


----------

